# My son's first deer...monster deer!



## itflysitdies (Dec 16, 2008)

Dylan went on a managed hunt this weekend in Murray Co.  He bagged this 8 point around 4:30 Sunday the 7th. 22 inch main beam , 18 ¼ inch spread, 7 ½ inch G4, 145 lbs.  THIS WAS HIS FIRST DEER EVER!!!!  He dropped it with one shot of a .243 from 51 yards.  He is so excited and we are very proud of him.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats dylan thats a true trophy for your first deer


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice...REAL.... Nice  Congrats young man


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Great buck!


----------



## carabrook (Dec 16, 2008)

thats gonna cost some money at the taxidermist...............money well spent, congrats


----------



## bkb (Dec 16, 2008)

nice buck little man


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice!!! Way to go young man!


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 16, 2008)

WTG Young man!


----------



## LJay (Dec 16, 2008)

Boy that's nice . NIZE


----------



## Hoss (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome first deer.  Congrats to Dylan.

Hoss


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 16, 2008)

that's great!!!  congrats


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations on a really fine first buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a great buck whether it's his first or 21st buck. Awesome.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 17, 2008)

very fine!  congrats young man


----------



## leo (Dec 17, 2008)

CONGRATS ... to the young hunter


----------



## capt stan (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Fine Buck!


----------



## phillipv (Dec 17, 2008)

Great deer, Dylan!!!! Hope that's the first of many!!!!


----------



## Crazyhorse (Dec 17, 2008)

Great buck.  That's amazing, making unforgettable memories!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2008)

Great shootin Dylan!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 17, 2008)

Dylan, you da man! Congrats to Dad, too. I know you're very proud!


----------



## woodland warrior (Dec 17, 2008)

great first deer!! wish my first one would have been even close to that.


----------



## 2-shot (Dec 17, 2008)

Great buck, way to go!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 17, 2008)

Great deer!!


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 17, 2008)

Man what a buck! Nice job.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrads to the young man! Awesome buck!


----------



## cokemn (Dec 17, 2008)

congrats nice buck


----------



## tinytim (Dec 19, 2008)

Well Done!!!!!


----------



## 25.06 (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice, Good Deal


----------



## mark72 (Dec 19, 2008)

WTG Dylan. I hunted for several yaers before i goy a chace at someting that nice.


----------



## ray97303 (Dec 20, 2008)

Awesome Dylan!


----------



## Xeroid (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome deer!


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Dec 24, 2008)

It dnt have g4s


----------



## kyhunter (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats what hunting is about      Great job


----------



## turk2di (Dec 25, 2008)

That is a hoss! Congrats!!


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice deer. Were you on the North or South end of the county? 
Just a close reference.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 26, 2008)

What a buck.  Going to be hard to top that one.  Tell him congrats and keep up the good work.


----------



## thmbarry (Dec 26, 2008)

Very Impressive!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG.....congrats on the nice buck


----------



## letsemwalk (Dec 26, 2008)

very nice. Congrats to your son.


----------



## Coon Dog (Dec 27, 2008)

*cant wait to see it on the wall*

good job nephew im so happy for you


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 5, 2009)

Now explain to him that each buck you take has to be bigger than the last and watch his expression

I look forward to the day I get one that big and I've been hunting a few decades.

Excellent buck!


----------



## vin-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Great shootin Dylan!  You the man!!!!


----------



## msubulldog (Jan 10, 2009)

Great first deer!  Congrats to the young man


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jan 10, 2009)

very nice buck way to go


----------



## Buano (Jan 10, 2009)

*Dylan did well but ...*

Dylan did well bagging a very nice deer, but my sincerest congratulations go to HIS PARENTS for creating another generation of outdoorsman! Our outdoor heritage will die unless WE pass it on!!


----------



## Huntr (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations on a Nice Deer / Great memories.


----------

